# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Site des idiomes russes avec leurs analogues en français

## chahoub

Bonjour à tous, 
Je cherche un site web qui contient les idiomes (ou expressions idiomatiques) en russe et donne leur analogue en français . 
Merci d'avance pour votre collaboration.

----------


## dic

Идиомы русского языка - Идиомы на пяти языках с переводом и толкованием  Идиома "Белая ворона" - Идиомы на пяти языках с переводом и толкованием  Белая ворона значение - Идиомы на пяти языках с переводом и толкованием

----------


## chahoub

> Идиомы русского языка - Идиомы на пяти языках с переводом и толкованием  Идиома "Белая ворона" - Идиомы на пяти языках с переводом и толкованием  Белая ворона значение - Идиомы на пяти языках с переводом и толкованием

 Parfait  ::  :: , site web excellent : car il offre des idiomes avec plusieurs langues : Russe, Anglais, Français, Espagnol et Allemand. 
Aussi, il offre des autres sections comme la grammaire. 
Merci infiniment pour votre réponse 
________________________________________________ 
Идеальный  ::  :: , отличный сайт, поскольку он предлагает идиомы с несколькими языками: русский, английский, французский, испанский и немецкий языки. 
Кроме того, он предлагает другие разделы, такие как грамматика. 
Большое спасибо за ваш ответ.

----------

